# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  contoh cara menghitung obat obatan,buat perbandingan

## vina_pmk

teman teman kois tolong di hitungkan cara mengasih obat obatan ke dalam bak karangtina,tapi menggunakan ukuran,maklum tidak bisa berhitung,:P  :P  :P 

1.bak bulat diameter 1,5m dengan tinggi air yg diisi di bak 50 cm.

berapa kg garam yg harus di kasi di dalam bak tersebut kalau hanya karantina ikan baru datang saja?
misalnya mau di tambah obat obatan lain;
elbayu,berapa yg harus diberikan?biotolk,berapa yg harus diberikan?teramicin,berapa yg harus diberikan?

berapa kg garam yg harus di kasi di dalam bak tersebut kalau ikan dalam keadaan sakit?
misalnya mau di tambah obat obatan lain;
dimillin,berapa gram yg harus di berikan?
elbayu,berapa yg harus diberikan?
biotolk,berapa yg harus diberikan?
teramicin,berapa yg harus diberikan?
melasit green,berapa yg harus diberikan?
metalin blue,berapa yg harus diberikan?
pk,berapa yg harus diberikan?
fmg,berapa yg harus diberikan?<dengan syarat tidak boleh menggunakan garam>

2.bak bulat diameter 1,25m dengan tinngi air yg diisi di bak 40cm

berapa kg garam yg harus di kasi di dalam bak tersebut kalau hanya karantina ikan baru datang saja?
misalnya mau di tambah obat obatan lain;
elbayu,berapa yg harus diberikan?biotolk,berapa yg harus diberikan?teramicin,berapa yg harus diberikan?

berapa kg garam yg harus di kasi di dalam bak tersebut kalau ikan dalam keadaan sakit?
misalnya mau di tambah obat obatan lain;
dimillin,berapa gram yg harus di berikan?
elbayu,berapa yg harus diberikan?
biotolk,berapa yg harus diberikan?
teramicin,berapa yg harus diberikan?
melasit green,berapa yg harus diberikan?
metalin blue,berapa yg harus diberikan?
pk,berapa yg harus diberikan?
fmg,berapa yg harus diberikan?<dengan syarat tidak boleh menggunakan garam>

3.bak persegi panjang ukuran p=2m,L=1m,tinggi air yg diiisi dalam bak 30cm.

berapa kg garam yg harus di kasi di dalam bak tersebut kalau hanya karantina ikan baru datang saja?
misalnya mau di tambah obat obatan lain;
elbayu,berapa yg harus diberikan?biotolk,berapa yg harus diberikan?teramicin,berapa yg harus diberikan?

berapa kg garam yg harus di kasi di dalam bak tersebut kalau ikan dalam keadaan sakit?
misalnya mau di tambah obat obatan lain;
dimillin,berapa gram yg harus di berikan?
elbayu,berapa yg harus diberikan?
biotolk,berapa yg harus diberikan?
teramicin,berapa yg harus diberikan?
melasit green,berapa yg harus diberikan?
metalin blue,berapa yg harus diberikan?
pk,berapa yg harus diberikan?
fmg,berapa yg harus diberikan?<dengan syarat tidak boleh menggunakan garam>

mudah mudahan jawaban dari para senior senior koi ini berguna,dan buat pembelajan benarkan senior sean teman teman kois yg baru dan belum mengenal cara perhitungan yg rinci seperti ini.  ::  
kalau ada yg salah dan kurang tolong dibenarkan senior senior.

thanks

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

